# Older rescue Labrador wanted



## satinbaze (5 February 2015)

A good friend of mine is looking to rescue an older (8 years plus) Labrador. She has had labs most of her life and previously worked them in obedience. She lost her last dog about 8 months ago and feels the time is now right to take on an oldie. She has contacted all the lab rescues, is On the list for a retired guide dog, in touch with local rescues and even has the local dog warden on the look out for her.
If anyone hears of a lab dog or bitch that  is in need of a fabulous experienced home please pm me on jane@satinbaze.freeserve.co.uk
We are Nottingham based but would b able to travel within the Midlands
Many thanks


----------



## Dobiegirl (5 February 2015)

http://www.oldies.org.uk/?p=121862


There is a few on this site, contact them as Im sure there are others not listed and waiting to come in.


----------



## satinbaze (5 February 2015)

Thank you I will pass this onto Sheila. The chocolate lab is just what she is looking for but he is now reserved. Fingers crossed there is some older lab just waiting for the perfect home


----------



## Clodagh (5 February 2015)

Might be worth posting on gundog sites, as the top people quite often look to retire their dogs when they get to that age. We have been offered a couple in the past. May never have lived in a house though.


----------



## deb_l222 (5 February 2015)

There's a smashing looking chap on East Midlands lab rescue faceache page.  He's 10 years old and goes by the name of Oliver.  

Haven't read all the comments so he could have found a home by now but they are probably worth keeping in touch with.


----------



## silv (5 February 2015)

She could try www.dogpages.org.uk it is a rescue site and has a dogs wanted section on their forum.  Nothing nicer than an elderly Labrador!


----------



## Goldenstar (5 February 2015)

You often see them on labrador rescue north west .


----------



## Honey08 (5 February 2015)

Goldenstar said:



			You often see them on labrador rescue north west .
		
Click to expand...

Their website is www.homealabrador.net and if you go on the forum bit there is a dogs for re homing page.  The oldest one they have at the moment is 6 (ironic as they are always looking for homes for oldies).


----------



## satinbaze (6 February 2015)

Thank you for all your replies Sheila has been in touch with all the lab rescues. Our Midlands lab rescue have a possible older lady for Sheila to see. Fingers crossed we are going to look on Monday. I'll let you all know


----------



## CazD (6 February 2015)

Hereford & Worcester Animal Rescue have a couple of labs on their facebook page


----------



## satinbaze (9 February 2015)

Great news, Sheila has a retired guide dog coming into her life tomorrow. She is so excited. The dog is a 10 year old yellow bitch. Fabulous


----------



## Chiffy (9 February 2015)

That sounds perfect. Hope we get to see some pictures.


----------



## Clodagh (9 February 2015)

Wonderful news.


----------

